# Pneumatic / compressed air tool o-rings



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Most O-rings which are black in color are made from a material known as "Buna-N". This is the basic O-ring used in millions of applications. These are fine in most air tools. The key to these is not to allow too much moisture to get to them, nor should you lube them with something like WD-40 or vaseline. There are better O-rings out there, with "Viton" being a much better O-ring for power tool usage. The EPDM O-rings are good also. The viton rings are generally a light greenish color and are made of a different synthetic rubber compound with some silicone added. These will stand up to a lot of different lubes and chemicals. Believe it or not, it would be worth your time to remove the O-rings you want to replace and go find a business which deals with O-rings, such as "Bearings & Drives", "Fastenal", or a local hydraulic repair shop.


----------

